# Rock



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I collected some cool rocks at a saltwater beach that I want to put in my fresh water aquarium. How can I prepare/sterilize them so that they won't kill my fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just soak or scrub them off in tap water.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

What if I stick them in a pot of boiling water?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be very careful about boiling them.I've read they can crack/explode?Search this yourself!
Hot hot water no problem even some bleach as long as you soak them and dry them in open air for a couple days.


----------

